# BWC swiss - vintage



## kibi (Mar 29, 2010)

*BWC swiss - vintage
*my girlfriend's watch - 60's, stainless steel, 41 mm, ETA Unitas 6498, hand-made lizard strap - Sima-Prague 
* 








































































*more pics here - *BWC swiss - vintage
*


----------



## kibi (Mar 29, 2010)




----------



## kibi (Mar 29, 2010)




----------



## kibi (Mar 29, 2010)




----------



## ibodhidogma (Feb 24, 2010)

Judging by this post I imagine BWC is a reputable mark. ;-)

I am somewhat new to the watch world and a friend is offering to sell his vintage BWC. After doing a quick research, I did not find much on the company–at least not on Wikipedia under the tag "BWC".

Does the BWC stand for "British Watch Company"? Yet, Swiss made??


----------



## kibi (Mar 29, 2010)

imho it is a reputable Swiss brand, but it has disappeared ... :-s


----------



## ibodhidogma (Feb 24, 2010)

So is that the same company 'British Watch Co'?

Did they go out of business??


----------



## kibi (Mar 29, 2010)

i don't know... :-(


----------



## kibi (Mar 29, 2010)




----------



## Snapdaddy12 (Feb 16, 2017)

Reviving a VERY old thread, as I've recently stumbled upon a vintage BWC-Swiss vintage Panda chrono (Val 7733) that piqued my interest. "BWC" = Butte Watch Company. Started in 1924, and quite reputable for above-average quality. Typically found with Landeron, Valjoux, and Lemania movements. 

Anyway, wanted to chime in! Hope this helps


----------



## Watcjout (Jul 15, 2020)

*














*


----------



## andmont_7 (Jul 15, 2020)

Very interesting piece


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

